# eMASS? Is it legal or not?



## Ironskull (Oct 1, 2011)

Emass is legal or not? I've read some was pulled off shelfs by FDA but when I google they it for sale!!


----------



## VladTepes (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like a stack of superdrol, M-LMG and Halo from doing a quick google search of what it was. Still legal to buy and possess it. A lot of things get pulled by the FDA, until the DEA schedules it though it's not illegal.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2011)

yup, its legal.


----------



## Ironskull (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I got some frome a friend he said was pulled by FDA said he gain almost 30lbs on it he told me to run it like d-bol at front of cycle


----------



## Ironskull (Oct 3, 2011)

I think there was two diff bottle put one illegal products it was pulled now a diff on the shelf


----------



## Ironskull (Oct 3, 2011)

My bottle looks a lil diff then what there showing on google to an there calling it emass 3x mine says gs with emass under it no red just black an grey


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, if he gained 30 lbs off this he prob was a non training twig before he started, leave that crap alone if you are not very experienced, even then I dont think its a good idea, the dosing on this stuff is retarted and makes no sense

Your better off just running Dbol, instead of this crap


----------



## Ironskull (Oct 8, 2011)

It's got 2 cutters an one bulker I can't find any reviews on it though I'm start it Monday I'll post some reviews on it in a couple wks


----------

